# Size of workshop floor dimensions



## Mutley Racers (22 Feb 2018)

Hi guys. Can anyone tell me what is the minimum size of floor area for a workshop which has all the usual tools and be able to cut up 8x4 sheets and have wood storage.

Thanks all. Appreciate the advice


----------



## MattRoberts (22 Feb 2018)

A single garage, 3m x 5m


----------



## pcb1962 (22 Feb 2018)

MattRoberts":mvg44u8h said:


> A single garage, 3m x 5m



Hmm, I think you'll struggle to cut up an 8x4 sheet in a single garage containing "all the usual tools", I certainly do


----------



## dzj (23 Feb 2018)

If you are very creative, you could manage in a single car garage, but a comfortable shop
shouldn't be under 100m2.


----------



## MattRoberts (23 Feb 2018)

pcb1962":2h5nl4om said:


> MattRoberts":2h5nl4om said:
> 
> 
> > A single garage, 3m x 5m
> ...


I manage fine in mine, and I have all the 'usual' tools and probably a lot more


----------



## PAC1 (23 Feb 2018)

It depends how you want to cut the sheet of plywood. On a table saw then you need 17' by 9' area for the saw. With a Rail and Saw you just need enough room to stand one side of the sheet so 10' by 6'


----------



## MikeG. (23 Feb 2018)

Maybe a drawing will help you. Here is my workshop, with dimensions. I have dropped in a 2.4x1.2 sheet to illustrate the area available to work on such a sheet. Note that I don't actually have a tablesaw, but have allowed the space for one. If you have one, then you can see that space in a single garage (typically 6m x c4m) is a bit tight if you wnat to lay out a full sheet of ply/ MDF, but that it is do-able.


----------



## Mutley Racers (25 Feb 2018)

Hi Guys. Thanks for all the posts. Definitely given me some food for thought on size needed and where to position tools etc. Now need to get on with a design


----------

